
A psychology of the film - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41599-018-0111-y
======
RichardCA
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeauwu2uIwM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qeauwu2uIwM)

The part that starts at around 8 minutes in.

